
2-of-3 Blind-Key Multi-Signature Security - nestlequ1k
https://blog.gridplus.io/2-of-3-blind-key-multi-signature-security-965e90640b4?reo
======
btilly
One of the huge problems that crypto-currencies do not think about is
inheritance. Most of us wish that when we die, our stuff goes to our children.
But if our stuff is locked behind secure cryptography which depends on
information locked in our brains, that does not happen.

Unfortunately there is no way to open up ways of passing your crypto-currency
to your loved ones without opening up a possible attack during your life. But
this is a use case that needs to be addressed.

~~~
SkyMarshal
They think about it a great deal, especially ones like Bitcoin with finite
money supply that will become less and less accessible over time as people die
or lose their keys. Ethereum for example built a money supply algorithm that
adds a set amount of currency every year, resulting in an eventual equilibrium
where the % of total money supply lost per year = % of total money supply
added. This has been on peoples' minds since the early days.

~~~
runeks
Creating more currency is not necessary, all that’s needed — if a single
currency unit becomes too valuable because it becomes too scarce — is to
increase divisibility.

~~~
_mhr_
Why is increasing divisibility any better than creating more if the end result
is the same?

~~~
runeks
Because by increasing divisibility you don’t change the distribution of wealth
(how much people own relative to each other) whereas, if you create more
currency, the recipient of the new coins is enriched on behalf of everyone
else.

